# Looking for expats in Lecco



## Sluggo (Jul 21, 2021)

My wife and I are planning to move to Lecco later this year and would like to talk with some expats about English speaking realtors and lawyers regarding their experience renting an apartment. 

We lived there for a month in November and enjoyed it. We want to know what things other expats found challenging and were there anything they found surprising that we may have missed.

Thanks


----------

